# How many Greek legends were really true? — Συζήτηση



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Αυτό είναι το άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα του BBC και, όπως φαίνεται, έθιξε εθνικές ευαισθησίες. Το αντιγράφω για να το συζητήσουμε.

*How many Greek legends were really true?*
By Armand d'Angour University of Oxford 

The culture and legends of ancient Greece have a remarkably long legacy in the modern language of education, politics, philosophy, art and science. Classical references from thousands of years ago continue to appear. But what was the origin of some of these ideas? 


*1. Was there ever really a Trojan Horse?*
The story of the Trojan Horse is first mentioned in Homer's Odyssey, an epic song committed to writing around 750BC, describing the aftermath of a war at Troy that purportedly took place around 500 years earlier. 

After besieging Troy (modern-day Hisarlik in Turkey) for 10 years without success, the Greek army encamped outside the city walls made as if to sail home, leaving behind them a giant wooden horse as an offering to the goddess Athena. 

The Trojans triumphantly dragged the horse within Troy, and when night fell the Greek warriors concealed inside it climbed out and destroyed the city. Archaeological evidence shows that Troy was indeed burned down; but the wooden horse is an imaginative fable, perhaps inspired by the way ancient siege-engines were clothed with damp horse-hides to stop them being set alight by fire-arrows. 


*2. Homer is one of the great poets of ancient Greek legends. Did he actually exist?*

Not only is the Trojan Horse a colourful fiction, the existence of Homer himself has sometimes been doubted. It's generally supposed that the great epics which go under Homer's name, the Iliad and Odyssey, were composed orally, without the aid of writing, some time in the 8th Century BC, the fruit of a tradition of oral minstrelsy stretching back for centuries. 

While the ancients had no doubt that Homer was a real bard who composed the monumental epics, nothing certain is known about him. All we do know is that, even if the poems were composed without writing and orally transmitted, at some stage they were written down in Greek, because that is how they have survived.


*3. Was there an individual inventor of the alphabet?*

The date attributed to the writing down of the Homeric epics is connected to the earliest evidence for the existence of Greek script in the 8th Century BC. 

The Greeks knew that their alphabet (later borrowed by the Romans to become the western alphabet) was adapted from that of the Phoenicians, a near-eastern nation whose letter-sequence began "aleph bet". 

The fact that the adaptation was uniform throughout Greece has suggested that there was a single adapter rather than many. Greek tradition named the adapter Palamedes, which may just mean "clever man of old". Palamedes was also said to have invented counting, currency, and board games. 

The Greek letter-shapes came to differ visually from their Phoenician progenitors - with the current geometrical letter-shapes credited to the 6th Century mathematician Pythagoras. 


*4. Did Pythagoras invent Pythagoras' theorem? Or did he copy his homework from someone else?*

It is doubtful whether Pythagoras (c. 570-495BC) was really a mathematician as we understand the word. Schoolchildren still learn his so-called theorem about the square on the hypotenuse (a2+b2 =c2). But the Babylonians knew this equation centuries earlier, and there is no evidence that Pythagoras either discovered or proved it. 

In fact, although genuine mathematical investigations were undertaken by later Pythagoreans, the evidence suggests that Pythagoras was a mystic who believed that numbers underlie everything. He worked out, for instance, that perfect musical intervals could be expressed by simple ratios.


*5. What made the Greeks begin using money? Was it trade or their "psyche"?*

It may seem obvious to us that commercial imperatives would have driven the invention of money. But human beings conducted trade for millennia without coinage, and it's not certain that the first monetised economy in the world arose in ancient Greece simply in order to facilitate such transactions. 

The classicist Richard Seaford has argued that the invention of money emerged from deep in the Greek psyche. It is tied to notions of reciprocal exchange and obligation which pervaded their societies; it reflects philosophical distinctions between face-value and intrinsic value; and it is a political instrument, since the state is required to act as guarantor of monetary value. 

Financial instruments and institutions - coinage, mints, contracts, banking, credit and debt - were being developed in many Greek cities by the 5th Century BC, with Athens at the forefront. But one ancient state held the notion of money in deep suspicion and resisted its introduction: Sparta. 


*6. How spartan were the Spartans?*

The legendary Spartan lawgiver Lycurgus decreed that the Spartans should use only iron as currency, making it so cumbersome that even a small amount would have to be carried by a yoke of oxen. 

This story may be part of the idealisation of the ancient Spartans as a warrior society dedicated to military pre-eminence. While classical Sparta did not mint its own coins, it used foreign silver, and some Spartan leaders were notoriously prone to bribery. 

However, laws may have been passed to prevent Spartans importing luxuries that might threaten to undermine their hardiness. When the Athenian playboy general Alcibiades defected to Sparta during its war with Athens in the late 5th Century, he adopted their meagre diet, tough training routines, coarse clothing, and Laconic expressions.

But eventually his passion for all things Spartan extended to the king's wife Timaea, who became pregnant. Alcibiades returned to Athens, whence he had fled eight years earlier to avoid charges of shocking sacrilege, one of which was that he had subjected Athens' holy Mysteries to mockery.


*7. What were the secrets of the Greek Mystery Cults?*

If I told you, I'd have to kill you. The secrets were fiercely guarded, and severe penalties were prescribed for anyone who divulged them or who, like Alcibiades, were thought to have profaned them. Initiates were required to undergo initiation rites which may have included transvestism and centred on secret objects (perhaps phalluses) and passwords being revealed. 

The aim was to give devotees a glimpse of the "other side", so that they could return to their lives blessed in the knowledge that when their turn came to die they could ensure the survival of their soul in the Underworld.

Excavations have uncovered tombs containing passwords and instructions written on thin gold sheets as an aide-memoire for deceased devotees. The principal Greek Mystery Cults were those of Demeter, goddess of agriculture, and of Dionysus (also known as Bacchus), god of wine, ecstasy - and of theatre.


*8. Who first made a drama out of a crisis? How did theatres begin?*

In 5th Century Athens, theatre was closely connected to the cult of Dionysus, in whose theatre on the southern slopes of the Acropolis tragedies and comedies were staged at an annual festival. 

But the origin of theatre is a much-debated issue. One tradition tells of the actor Thespis (hence "thespian") standing on a cart and playing a dramatic role for the first time around 532BC; another claims that drama began with ritual choruses and gradually introduced actors' parts. 

Aristotle (384-322BC) supposed that the choruses of tragedy were originally ritual songs (dithyrambs) sung and danced in Dionysus' honour, while comedy emerged out of ribald performances involving model phalluses. 

As a god associated with shifting roles and appearances, Dionysus seems an apt choice of god to give rise to drama. But from the earliest extant tragedy, Aeschylus' Persians of 472BC, few surviving tragedies have anything to do with Dionysus. 

Comic drama was largely devoted to making fun of contemporary figures - including in several plays (most famously in Aristophanes' Clouds) the philosopher Socrates.


*9. What made Socrates think about becoming a philosopher?*

Socrates (469-399BC) may have had his head in the clouds, and was portrayed in Aristophanes' comedy as entertaining ideas ranging from the scientifically absurd ("How do you measure a flea's jump?") to the socially subversive ("I can teach anyone to win any argument, even if they're in the wrong"). 

This picture is at odds with the main sources of biographical data on Socrates, the writings of his pupils Plato and Xenophon. Both the latter treat him with great respect as a moral questioner and guide, but they say almost nothing of Socrates' earlier activities. 

In fact our first description of Socrates, dating to his thirties, show him as a man of action. He served in a military campaign in northern Greece in 432BC, and during a brutal battle he saved the life of his beloved young friend Alcibiades. Subsequently he never left Athens, and spent his time trying to get his fellow Athenians to examine their own lives and thoughts. 

We might speculate that Socrates had toyed with science and politics in his youth, until a life-and-death experience in battle turned him to devoting the remainder of his life to the search for wisdom and truth. 

As he wrote nothing himself, our strongest image of Socrates as a philosopher comes from the dialogues of his devoted pupil Plato, whose own pupil Aristotle was tutor of Alexander, prince of Macedon.


*10. Was Alexander the Great really that great?*

Alexander (356-323BC) was to become one the greatest soldier-generals the world had ever seen. 

According to ancient sources, however, he was physically unprepossessing. Short and stocky, he was a hard drinker with a ruddy complexion, a rasping voice, and an impulsive temper which on one occasion led him to kill his companion Cleitus in a violent rage. 

As his years progressed he became paranoid and megalomaniacal. However, in 10 short years from the age of 20 he forged a vast empire stretching from Egypt to India. Never defeated in battle, he made use of innovative siege engines every bit as as effective as the fabled Trojan Horse, and founded 20 cities that bore his name, including Alexandria in Egypt. 

His military success was little short of miraculous, and in the eyes of an ancient world devoted to warfare and conquest it was only right to accord him the title of "Great".

_Dr Armand D'Angour is associate professor of classics at the University of Oxford_


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Καλά ο ασχετοάσχετος που έπιασε το θέμα στην «έγκυρη» εφημερίδα Πρώτο Θέμα και έβαλε τίτλους:

Άρθρο-λίβελλος του βρετανικού δικτύου για την αρχαία Ελλάδα
BBC: Ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος ήταν... μέθυσος και ο Όμηρος ανύπαρκτος!
Κανονική παραχάραξη της ιστορίας από τους Εγγλέζους - Διαβάστε τι λέει καθηγητής στην Οξφόρδη για το αλφάβητο, τον τρωικό πόλεμο, τον Πυθαγόρα και τους Σπαρτιάτες
http://www.protothema.gr/world/article/397355/bbc-dimosieuma/

Καλά τα διάφορα εθνίκια που καταθέτουν αποκάτω τα ψυχανώμαλά τους. Αλλά η κάλυψη από το Mega, με την παραχάραξη του νοήματος και του περιεχομένου του κειμένου μαζί με την κακή μετάφραση, κάνει σαφέστερο το νόημα του silly season. Ας βάλουν κάποιον σοβαρό εκεί μέσα να διαβάσει προσεκτικά το κείμενο, να το καλύψουν με εξυπνάδα, γνώση και σπίρτο (όσα απ' αυτά διαθέτουν) και να ζητήσουν και συγγνώμη από το BBC και τον ελληνιστή.

Ο κ. Στραβελάκης παρουσίασε την είδηση ως εξής:
Πάμε να δούμε τώρα ένα άρθρο-ντροπή στο BBC από καθηγητή της Οξφόρδης που προκαλεί ήδη θύελλα αντιδράσεων. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, τα αμφισβητεί _όλα_ για την αρχαία Ελλάδα, για τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό. Λέει ότι όλα ήταν ψέματα. Ότι ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος δεν ήταν τόσο μέγας, ήταν μέθυσος, λέει ότι δεν υπήρξε ο Όμηρος, και ότι δεν ήταν φιλόσοφος ο Σωκράτης. 

Έδωσε κατόπιν το ρεπορτάζ που θα βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27383&subid=2&pubid=33731974

Και έκλεισε την είδηση με το σχόλιο:
Απίστευτοι ισχυρισμοί.

Είστε απίστευτοι!


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2014)

Ο Αρμάνδος τα λέει αυτά; Παλιός μας γνώριμος (από εδώ κι από εδώ). (Μα φυσικά για όλα τα θέματα υπάρχει κάτι στη Λεξιλογία).

Λοιπόν, ας τα πιάσουμε ένα ένα:

1. *Δούρειος Ίππος*. Φυσικά και έχει δίκιο ο Αρμάνδος. Με τα σωστά μας δηλαδή θα υποστηρίξουμε ότι όντως υπήρξε ξύλινο άλογο; Για να κάνουμε τη χάρη στους Τούρκους, που έχουν φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο πανάσχημο και το έχουν στήσει έξω από την Τροία για να κόβουν εισιτήρια οι τουρίστες να το δουν; 

2. *Όμηρος*. Ωραία τα λέει, συνοψίζοντας με προσοχή το τεράστιο (και αδύνατον να συζητηθεί σε μία παράγραφο) ομηρικό πρόβλημα. Αν έχω να προσθέσω μια κουβέντα είναι ότι πάρα πολλοί (δεν λέω η πλειοψηφία, δεν γνωρίζω) από τους σημερινούς ερευνητές αποδέχονται ότι πολλά και σπουδαία κομμάτια των ομηρικών επών έχουν τόσο στιβαρό εκφραστικό δέσιμο που δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι προσωπικές δημιουργίες ενός συγκεκριμένου (άγνωστου εννοείται) ποιητή, κι όχι αδέσποτα προϊόντα προφορικής ποίησης.

3. *Αλφάβητο*. Σωστά επισημαίνει ότι, παρά τις επί τόπου διαφορές σε λεπτομέρειες, υπάρχει ευδιάκριτη ενότητα στη μορφή του αλφαβήτου πανελληνίως. Αν δεν είναι καρπός της δουλειάς ενός ανθρώπου (που μάλλον δεν είναι, αλλά αυτό το λέμε με το μυαλό μας, στοιχεία δεν έχουμε για τίποτα), υποδεικνύει ότι υπήρξε μία πηγή (λένε πως πρέπει να ήταν Έλληνες έμποροι που είχαν δοσοληψίες με Φοίνικες). Άλλωστε κι ο ίδιος δεν δίνει καθαρή απάντηση.

4. *Πυθαγόρας*. Δίκιο έχει.

5. *Νόμισμα*. Να κάνω το χαζό και να πω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω το όλο σύμπλεγμα θεωριών του καθηγητή Ρίτσαρντ Σήφορντ; Πολύ προχώ. Ο καιρός θα δείξει αν θα γίνει αποδεκτή από την κοινότητα των ειδικών.

6. *Σπάρτη*. Ωραιότατη πραγμάτευση σε τόσο μικρό χώρο. Λέξη προς λέξη έχει δίκιο.

7. *Μυστήρια*. Σωστό τον βρίσκω γενικά, για ένα θέμα στο οποίο τίποτα απ’ όσα λέγονται δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι παραπάνω από υποθέσεις (μόνο για την παρενδυσία δεν έχω ξανακούσει).

8. *Δράμα*. Υποδειγματικός.

9. *Σωκράτης*. Πολύ σωστός.

10. *Αλέξανδρος*. Ολόσωστος. Τι παραπάνω να προσθέσει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τον Αρμάνδο να μαθαίνει τι του σέρνει το κάθε αρρωστημένο εθνίκι του διαδικτύου που δεν του φτάνει ούτε στο δαχτυλάκι στην αγάπη και τη γνώση του για τον αρχαιοελληνικό πολιτισμό επειδή μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστά την πιο απλή δουλειά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2014)

Ο τρόπος παρουσίασης δεν μ' αρέσει. Εντάξει, δεν θα συνεριζόμαστε τα εθνίκια, τώρα, αλλά πέντε αράδες για τόσο γνωστά πράγματα, που δεν προσθέτουν και τίποτα καινούργιο, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δίκαιο για θέματα που έχουν χυθεί τόνοι μελάνης, όπως η ιστορικότητα του Ομήρου ή του Σωκράτη, κτλ.

Σωστά τα όσα λέει, αλλά πολύ λίγα. Αυτό όμως που με κούφανε ήταν αυτό:

But the Babylonians knew this equation centuries earlier, and there is no evidence that Pythagoras either discovered or proved it. 

Όχι μόνο οι Βαβυλώνιοι. Ξέρουμε ότι πολλοί λαοί των πέριξ ήξεραν εμπειρικά την πυθαγόρεια σχέση. Ο Πυθαγόρας φυσικά και δεν μνημονεύεται στο γνωστό θεώρημα γιατί το ανακάλυψε αλλά ακριβώς γιατί το απέδειξε. Η απόδειξη δίνεται από τον Ευκλείδη, στα Στοιχεία. Δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος αμφισβήτησης ότι ο Πυθαγόρας είναι ο δημιουργός αυτής της απόδειξης. Για τους άλλους λαούς της περιοχής ξέρουμε ότι γνώριζαν την σχέση αλλά δεν έχουμε βρει ενδείξεις ότι είχαν μαθηματικοποιήσει με απόδειξη το θεώρημα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Ευκαιρία για διάβασμα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythagoras
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythagorean_theorem

That Pythagoras originated this very simple proof is sometimes inferred from the writings of the later Greek philosopher and mathematician Proclus.
[...]
This proof, which appears in Euclid's _Elements _as that of Proposition 47 in Book 1, demonstrates that the area of the square on the hypotenuse is the sum of the areas of the other two squares. This is quite distinct from the proof by similarity of triangles, which is conjectured to be the proof that Pythagoras used.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ευκαιρία για διάβασμα:
> 
> This proof, which appears in Euclid's _Elements _as that of Proposition 47 in Book 1, demonstrates that the area of the square on the hypotenuse is the sum of the areas of the other two squares. *This is quite distinct from the proof by similarity of triangles, which is conjectured to be the proof that Pythagoras used*.



Δεν ξέρω πώς ήρθε στον συγγραφέα της Wikipedia να γράψει τέτοιο πράγμα. Βλέπω όμως ότι χρησιμοποιεί σαν πηγή ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο του Στίβεν Χόκινγκ, συγκεκριμένα το *"God Created the Integers*". Τι λέει ο Χόκιγνκ στο βιβλίο αυτό για την απόδειξη του Πυθαγόρα; Πολλά πράγματα, πουθενά όμως δεν λέει αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο βικισυγγραφέας. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ένα χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα:

"On the whole, therefore, I see no sufficient reason to question the tradition that, _so far as Greek geometry is concerned_ (the possible priority of the discovery of the same proposition in India will be considered later*), Pythagoras was the first to introduce the theorem of i.47 and to give a general proof of it".


* όπου καταλήγει ότι δεν υπάρχει μαθηματική απόδειξη αλλά εμπειρική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τι προσπαθεί να κάνει ο καθηγητής απευθυνόμενος στο αγγλόφωνο κοινό του. Τους λέει ότι πολλά από τα κλισέ που έχουμε για τον αρχαιοελληνικό πολιτισμό ή αυτά που μας περνάνε τα σύγχρονα παραμύθια (π.χ. του Χόλιγουντ) είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετες ιστορίες. Όταν λοιπόν τα Αγγλάκια ακούνε Pythagorean theorem, ας ξέρουν ότι δεν έχουν σωθεί κείμενα του Πυθαγόρα, ότι ήταν περισσότερο φιλόσοφος παρά μαθηματικός, ότι δεν μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε αυτά που είπε ο ίδιος από αυτά που είπαν οι μαθητές του — και σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να μιλάω και για όσα δίδαξε ο Ιησούς…

Και για τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο, ας ξέρουμε ότι δεν έμοιαζε του Κόλιν Φάρελ. Το αστείο είναι ότι κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να αναφέρουν το πόρισμα του Αρμάνδου για τον Αλέξανδρο: «His military success was little short of miraculous, and in the eyes of an ancient world devoted to warfare and conquest it was only right to accord him the title of ‘Great’».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2014)

Καλά, εγώ δεν μιλάω για την αντίδραση των συμπατριωτών μας. Το βρίσκω αστείο να ασχοληθώ με τις υστερίες τους. Καλά κάνει ο καθηγητής, η ένστασή μου ήταν στο σύντομο της αναφοράς στο κάθε κομμάτι και στο άνισο της μεταχείρισης του Πυθαγόρα. Δεν είμαστε σίγουροι 100% ότι ήταν δική του η πρώτη απόδειξη, όπως δεν είμαστε 100% σίγουροι για πάρα πολλά πράγματα της αρχαιότητας που αφορούν συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα, όμως ο καθηγητής το αντιμετωπίζει σαν να είναι πιο βέβαιο ότι ο Πυθαγόρας δεν έγραψε την απόδειξη από το ότι ο Όμηρος δεν ήταν ο συγγραφέας των ομηρικών επών.

Συγγνώμη που εμμένω, αλλά είναι σημαντικό, κατά την άποψή μου, όταν μιλάμε για θρύλους, μύθους και παρεξηγήσεις, να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι. Δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος αμφισβήτησης ότι η συγκεκριμένη απόδειξη είναι του Πυθαγόρα. Δεν ξέρουμε 100% ότι είναι, αλλά έχουμε στοιχεία και μαρτυρίες μόνο υπέρ της υπόθεσης. Νομίζω δε ότι θολώνονται τα νερά από το παρακάτω, που λέει ότι ο Πυθαγόρας ήταν μυστικιστής, που μού ακούγεται σαν ένδειξη ότι είναι βάσιμη η αμφιβολία για το αν ήταν μαθηματικός με την καθιερωμένη έννοια. Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα μυαλά της ιστορίας και συγγραφέας του ίσως σπουδαιότερου έργου φυσικής και μαθηματικών ήταν πέρα για πέρα μυστικιστής και αφιέρωσε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής του σε μυστικιστικές έρευνες. Αναφέρομαι στον Νεύτωνα. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν θα έλεγα με ιδιαίτερη άνεση "περισσότερο φιλόσοφος παρά μαθηματικός", γιατί δεν δίνει πολύ καθαρή εικόνα.

Πέρα απ' αυτό, θα περίμενα να ασχοληθεί όχι με τον Δούρειο Ίππο, που δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έστω και λαλημένο άτομο να πιστεύει ότι αναφέρεται σε αληθινό συμβάν, αλλά στην ίδια την Τροία και τον τρωικό πόλεμο, που δεν έχουμε καταλήξει ακόμα αν έγινε όπως μας τα λέει ο Όμηρος ή κι αν έγινε καθόλου, ακόμα-ακόμα κι αν η πόλη που βρήκαμε είναι πράγματι η Τροία κι αν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοια πόλη (εννοώ η πόλη της Ιλιάδας). Δεν είναι δα ότι βρήκαμε καμμιά ταμπέλα ούτε βρέθηκαν σημάδια μάχης στο μέγεθος που περιγράφει ο Όμηρος. Είναι πιθανόν η Ιλιάδα να αναφέρεται σε κάποια επεισόδια επιδρομών, είναι όμως εξίσου σημαντικό να θυμηθούμε ότι γράφτηκε αιώνες μετά τα γεγονότα στα οποία αναφέρεται και πρόκειται για ποίημα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, οι μύθοι του βασιλιά Αρθούρου, ενός προσώπου που υποτίθεται ότι έζησε τον 6ο αιώνα μ.Χ., μεταφέρθηκαν αναχρονιστικά στον 12ο μ.Χ. αιώνα και έτσι φανταζόμαστε τον Αρθούρο με σιδηρόφρακτους ιππότες.

Αυτό μάλιστα, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα προς ανάλυση. Τι από τον τρωικό πόλεμο ξέρουμε ότι είναι μύθος, τι δεν ξέρουμε αν συνέβη και τι ξέρουμε ότι συνέβη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Τις αντιρρήσεις σου για τις επιλογές του καθηγητή θα πρέπει να τις συζητήσεις με τον ίδιο. Κάποια σημεία (όπως οι θεωρίες του Σίφορντ, που επισήμανε και ο Earion) δείχνουν ότι δεν κάνει λίστα με τους 10 πιο δημοφιλείς μύθους της ελληνικής αρχαιότητας. Εμένα με σύγχισε ο αφόρητα τσαπατσούλικος τρόπος με τον οποίο χειρίστηκαν το θέμα μια εφημερίδα και ένα κανάλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 24, 2014)

Κατάλαβα ότι το έβαλες γιατί σε σύγχισε η αντιμετώπιση, αλλά αυτή η αντιμετώπιση είναι αναμενόμενη από τα ελληνικά μέσα. Κάποια στιγμή απλά παύεις να εκνευρίζεσαι και τα βάζεις στην λίστα με τα κατώτερης υποστάθμης αναγνώσματα και σημειώνεις στο κοντέρ αξιοπιστίας τον ανάλογο αριθμό (εν προκειμένω έναν αριθμό που επιβάλλει τριπλοέλεγχο από Guardian, BBC, NYT, Reuters και Ναυτεμπορική). Εντάξει, είναι θλιβερό το φαινόμενο αλλά όχι πρωτότυπο. Εγώ βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον στην ανάλυση του κειμένου. Είναι μια ωραία αφορμή για συζήτηση πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα ζητήματα και η συζήτηση και η έκθεση των τεκμηριωμένων απόψεων είναι πιστεύω η δύναμη απέναντι σε κακά δημοσιεύματα και υστερίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω ότι μερικοί αμόρφωτοι δημοσιογράφοι κρατάνε μικρόφωνο σε κανάλια μεγάλης ακροαματικότητας και κατευθύνουν την κοινή γνώμη, δηλαδή τη στραβομάρα, των χιλιάδων ψεκασμένων που οργιάζουν στα σόσιαλ μύδια.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Κι εγώ θεωρώ τον τίτλο του άρθρου παραπλανητικό γιατί διαβάζοντάς τον περίμενα να συνεχίσει με τη Λήδα και τον κύκνο κλπ. Οι ερωτήσεις μού φαίνονται λίγο απλοϊκές, η αντίδραση των καναλιών, ε, καλά τώρα, τι να πω; Και καλά αυτά τα "φανερά", άλλα που δεν ελέγχονται τόσο εύκολα;


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2014)

Νάτος ο ανατροπέας! :laugh:







Armand d’Angour

Τον βρήκα εδώ, μαζί με τη μετάφραση του κειμένου στα ελληνικά.

Ο Αρμάνδος κρατάει και ιστολόγιο, που προτίθεμαι να διαβάσω, γιατί γράφει ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα κυρίως για την αρχαία ελληνική μουσική! Μεταξύ των άλλων μας εξηγεί, πρώτον, ότι την έπεσε στη Σάρα Πέιλιν, που απέδωσε λανθασμένα μια σκέψη στον Πλάτωνα (καμία σχέση δεν είχε ο Πλάτωνας), και δεύτερον, ότι στο μάθημα αρχαίων ελληνικών για αρχαρίους στο UCL που δίδασκε το 1995 είχε μαθητή τον Κρις Μάρτιν, αρχηγό των Coldplay!


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Τις μελέτες του για τη μουσική τις έχω αποφύγει επιμελώς. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία φορά που να έχω διαβάσει (και ακούσει) μελέτες για την αρχαία ελληνική μουσική και να μην έχω σκυλοβαρεθεί. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, έχω συμπεράνει ότι στη μουσική δεν το είχαν οι καλοί μας οι πρόγονοι. 

Μεταφραστικό: Δεν έχω διάθεση να κοιτάξω όλη τη μετάφραση από την iefimerida, αλλά, επειδή εκείνο τον τίτλο «How spartan were the Spartans?» όλοι τον μετέφρασαν «Πόσο Σπαρτιάτες ήταν οι Σπαρτιάτες;», που μπορεί να είναι και πολλαπλώς παρεξηγήσιμο, θα έβαζα για λογοπαίγνιο «Πόσο σπαρτιάτικα την έβγαζαν οι Σπαρτιάτες;» (και οπωσδήποτε όχι «Πόσο λακωνικοί ήταν οι Σπαρτιάτες;»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2014)

Θα ταίριαζε και κάτι με το *λακωνικός*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
_Λακωνικός_ όχι στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, γιατί το κύριο στο 6 δεν είναι η οικονομία του λόγου των Σπαρτιατών (και το Laconic expressions αναφέρεται παρεμπιπτόντως), αλλά η υποτιθέμενη ολιγάρκειά τους.

_Λιτός_ μπορεί, αλλά αφού έχουμε το _σπαρτιάτικο_ που λέει ο Νίκελ για το spartan, τι χρείαν έχομεν άλλων επιθέτων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> (και οπωσδήποτε όχι «Πόσο λακωνικοί ήταν οι Σπαρτιάτες;»).



Να πεις ότι δεν προειδοποίησα... Ότι _spartan_ δεν σημαίνει _laconic_...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, παρεξήγησα.:blush:


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

*Αμπελοεπιστημολογία...* (Του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου)
http://www.kathimerini.gr/777593/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/ampeloepisthmologia

Είναι απίστευτο πώς ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος έκανε τέτοια παρανάγνωση του κειμένου του ντ’ Ανγκούρ, διότι το χτεσινό του άρθρο στην Καθημερινή είναι παντελώς άστοχο και δεν μπορώ να το αποδώσω στο ότι ο ΤΘ έχει μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση με τη γαλλική και όχι την αγγλική κουλτούρα ή γλώσσα. Μια δικαιολογία που θα μπορούσε να επικαλεστεί είναι ότι δεν διάβασε το πρωτότυπο κείμενο, αφού ο τρόπος που το σχολιάζει δεν μεταφέρει με κανέναν τρόπο το νόημα, την αίσθηση ή το σκοπό του αγγλικού κειμένου.

Εύστοχες επισημάνσεις κάνουν δύο τουλάχιστον σχολιαστές στην ιστοσελίδα του άρθρου. Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι ο ντ’ Ανγκούρ έγραψε το άρθρο του για την ιστοσελίδα του BBC γνωρίζοντας ότι διαβάζεται από αγγλόφωνους (όχι μόνο Βρετανούς) απ’ όλο τον κόσμο. Θα μπορούσε να έχει ακόμα πιο απλοϊκά πράγματα, από εκείνα που ξέρουν οι ξένοι για την Ελλάδα (για τον λαβύρινθο, τον Οιδίποδα, τους άθλους του Ηρακλή, που είναι και στην επικαιρότητα) ή να γράψει κάτι εξειδικευμένο, όπως το κομμάτι του για τη μουσική που είχε δημοσιευτεί πέρυσι. 

Όχι. Έγραψε για μια δεκάδα γνωστά θέματα, αλλά με περίτεχνο τρόπο ανάμιξε γνωστές με λιγότερο γνωστές ή και άγνωστες πληροφορίες. Στο βαθμό του εφικτού, το κομμάτι του πλέκει συνεχώς το γνωστό με το λιγότερο γνωστό, για να διατηρεί το ενδιαφέρον του αναγνώστη (που στο κάτω κάτω, δεν ανήκει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο προφίλ — εμένα τελικά με συγκίνησε η πληροφορία για τις περί χρήματος απόψεις του Seaford: περιέχονται σε βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε το 2004 και φρόντισα να το αποκτήσω). Θεωρώ εν ολίγοις ότι είναι ένα από τα ωραιότερα κομμάτια που έχουν γραφτεί για την Ελλάδα στις ιστοσελίδες του BBC. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς καταφέρανε εδώ, σε εφημερίδες και κανάλια, να το διαβάσουν με τόση προχειρότητα. Κρίμα. Εμείς χάσαμε και οι αγγλόφωνοι αναγνώστες του BBC βγήκαν κερδισμένοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> *...*το νόημα, την αίσθηση ή το σκοπό του αγγλικού κειμένου...


Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ το άρθρο τού ντ’ Ανγκούρ. Ο τρόπος παρουσίασης είναι κακός. Απλά. Κακός. Η δε αίσθηση; Εξίσου συναρπαστική με το να τρως χαρτοπετσέτα (χωρίς έστω σος). Όσο δε αφορά τον σκοπό, ε αυτόν κι αν δεν τον κατάλαβα.

ΥΓ Μιλώ μόνο για το αγγλικό άρθρο, δεν αναφέρομαι στις παραποιήσεις ή τις αντιδράσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ το άρθρο τού ντ’ Ανγκούρ. Ο τρόπος παρουσίασης είναι κακός. Απλά. Κακός. Η δε αίσθηση; Εξίσου συναρπαστική με το να τρως χαρτοπετσέτα (χωρίς έστω σος). Όσο δε αφορά τον σκοπό, ε αυτόν κι αν δεν τον κατάλαβα.



Με τόσο κατηγορηματική τοποθέτηση δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, να σε κάνω να σου αρέσει. Ίσως να ανήκει στις επίκτητες προτιμήσεις. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2014)

Ευτυχώς που αυτοί που μας έχουν πρήξει με την Ιρίνα Σάικ που παίζει τη γυναίκα του Ηρακλή στην ταινία δεν έχουν ανακαλύψει ποιος πρωταγωνιστής υποδύεται τον άντρα της φίλης του Ρονάλντο για να το συνδέσουν με τους «αναθεωρητισμούς» του ντ' Ανγκούρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 26, 2014)

Εμένα θα μ' άρεσε αν ήταν εκτενέστερο. Έτσι όπως είναι, περισσότερο διαδίδει αμφίβολες πληροφορίες παρά διαλύει μύθους. Μας παραδίδει ότι ο Πυθαγόρας δεν απέδειξε το πυθαγόρειο και ότι η Τροία υπήρξε και κάηκε. Περισσότερες αποδείξεις έχουμε για την απόδειξη του πυθαγορείου από τον Πυθαγόρα και ελάχιστες προς μηδενικές ότι η Τροία υπήρξε, κάηκε, διεξήχθη ο τρωικός πόλεμος και τα λοιπά. Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο, δίνει την εντύπωση ότι μόνο το κομμάτι με τον Δούρειο Ίππο είναι παραμύθι κι έτσι θα το εκλάμβανα σαν αγγλόγλωσσος. Αν σκοπός σου είναι να διδάξεις πέντε πράγματα σωστά για την αρχαία Ελλάδα και τον πολιτισμό της, καλύτερα δίδαξε ένα και σωστό παρά 10 και τσαπατσούλικα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν σκοπός σου είναι να διδάξεις πέντε πράγματα σωστά για την αρχαία Ελλάδα και τον πολιτισμό της, καλύτερα δίδαξε ένα και σωστό παρά 10 και τσαπατσούλικα.



Επειδή γίνατε δύο και δεν είναι σωστό να φαίνεται ότι σας σνομπάρω, θα απαντήσω. Αλλά το βράδυ (της Κυριακής, βέβαια). (Καταθέστε ως τότε όσες ενστάσεις είναι να καταθέσετε.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2014)

Να γίνουμε τρεις: ούτε εμένα με ενθουσίασε το άρθρο και δεν κατάλαβα το νόημά του. Το βρήκα παραπλανητικό στον τίτλο, και δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα όσα έλεγε. Και μερικά ήταν χαζές ερωτήσεις. Was Alexander the Great really that great? Μα αφού δεν υπάρχουν κριτήρια για το πώς παίρνει κανείς αυτό το χαρακτηρισμό. 
Πόσο μεγάλη ήταν η Αικατερίνη; Ο Πέτρος; Ο Κωνσταντίνος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Να γίνουμε τρεις: ούτε εμένα με ενθουσίασε το άρθρο και δεν κατάλαβα το νόημά του. Το βρήκα παραπλανητικό στον τίτλο, και δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα όσα έλεγε. Και μερικά ήταν χαζές ερωτήσεις. Was Alexander the Great really that great? Μα αφού δεν υπάρχουν κριτήρια για το πώς παίρνει κανείς αυτό το χαρακτηρισμό.
> Πόσο μεγάλη ήταν η Αικατερίνη; Ο Πέτρος; Ο Κωνσταντίνος;



Στα ελληνικά ακούγεται καλύτερος ο τίτλος: Πόσο σπουδαίος ήταν στ' αλήθεια ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος; Από 'κει και πέρα, βέβαια, δεν λέει τίποτα ενδιαφέρον, γιατί οποισδήποτε έχει ακούσει το όνομα Αλέξανδρος ξέρει ότι είχε φτιάξει ολόκληρη αυτοκρατορία σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Τα περί του χαρακτήρα του ενόχλησαν, όπως ήταν φυσικό, τους ημέτερους και παρότι δεν συνερίζομαι την ενόχλησή τους, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει ο χαρακτήρας του Αλέξανδρου σε μια παράγραφο για το πόσο σπουδαίος ήταν. Θα μπορούσε να πει διάφορα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, όπως για κάποια από τις κρίσιμες μάχες, για την στρατηγική που είχε για την αυτοκρατορία, για την ηλικία που ανέλαβε την ηγεσία και πώς ένωσε τους Έλληνες σε μια παράταξη, διά πυρός και σιδήρου. Σχετικά με τον χαρακτήρα και τον βίο του, υπάρχουν απείρως πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, όπως η σχέση με τον πατέρα του, με την μητέρα του, οι ίντριγκες του βασιλείου και ένα μάτσο άλλα πράγματα. Μπροστά τους το Game of Thrones και όλο το σύγχρονο high fantasy ωχριά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

5 μύθοι για το πώς πρέπει να γράφονται τα άρθρα για την Ελλάδα

*Σημασία έχει το μέγεθος*
Φροντίζουμε το κείμενό μας να έχει τις λέξεις που μας ζήτησε ο αρχισυντάκτης της εφημερίδας ή ο διοργανωτής του συνεδρίου έτσι ώστε ο χώρος του άρθρου μας ή ο χρόνος της ανακοίνωσής μας να μην υπερβούν τα όρια που έχουν προβλεφθεί. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, το μέγεθος δεν έχει τόση σημασία. Σημασία έχει αυτό που θα προσφέρεις στον άλλο να είναι εύπεπτο, ζουμερό και στο τέλος να θέλει κι άλλο. Αδιαφορήστε για υποδείξεις του είδους «Εμένα θα μ' άρεσε αν ήταν εκτενέστερο». Κάποιοι δεν είναι ποτέ ευχαριστημένοι με τίποτα. Για την ακρίβεια, το μόνο που τους ευχαριστεί είναι να δείχνουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους.

*Τα κείμενα για την Ελλάδα πρέπει να εγκρίνονται από Έλληνες αναγνώστες*
Η δημοκρατία είναι μια ελληνική επινόηση και οι Έλληνες έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να ταλαιπωρούν τη δημοκρατική διαδικασία αφού έχουν συναποφασίσει ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρουν κοινή απόφαση. Αν θέλεις σε κάποιο θέμα να πετύχεις γρήγορο αποτέλεσμα, αποφεύγεις να το θέσεις σε κοινή συζήτηση γιατί κινδυνεύεις να φτάσεις στην απόλυτη απραξία. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, αν θέλεις να γράψεις ένα κείμενο, το γράφεις όπως εσύ νομίζεις καλύτερα και μετά αφήνεις τα 12 εκατομμύρια Έλληνες να έχουν 15 εκατομμύρια διαφορετικές γνώμες (μερικοί είναι πολύγνωμοι).

*Τα κείμενα για την Ελλάδα πρέπει να είναι κολακευτικά για τους Έλληνες*
Οτιδήποτε γράφεται μέσα στην Ελλάδα από Έλληνες υπόκειται στα προηγούμενα συμπεράσματα: όλοι είμαστε δυσαρεστημένοι με όλους, όλοι έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη από όλους τους άλλους. Αν όμως γραφτεί εκτός Ελλάδας κάτι για την Ελλάδα και τους Έλληνες, ιδίως αν προέρχεται από καθηγητή της Οξφόρδης, τότε με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα πρέπει να γραφτεί έτσι ώστε να ικανοποιεί όλους τους Έλληνες. Για να προσεγγίσεις αυτόν το στόχο, η συνταγή είναι μία: κολακεύεις τους Έλληνες για όλα αυτά που ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν πιστεύουν. Τη συνταγή τη διδάσκουν σκηνοθέτες του Χόλιγουντ. (Αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος έμοιαζε περισσότερο στον Μπραντ Πιτ παρά στον Κόλιν Φάρελ.)

*Τα κείμενα για την αρχαία Ελλάδα πρέπει να θέλγουν και να τέρπουν τους θεράποντες των θετικών επιστημών*
Αν σε μαγεύουν σε ένα κείμενο οι ισορροπίες που έχει πετύχει ο συγγραφέας, ο τρόπος που αναμιγνύει το γενικότερα γνωστό με το ευρύτερα άγνωστο, αν δίνεις σημασία στο πώς συνδέει τα θέματα καθώς πηδά από το ένα στο άλλο, αν θεωρείς σπουδαίο το ότι συγκέντρωσε, φράση προς φράση, του κόσμου τα στοιχεία για την αρχαία Ελλάδα που μπορούν να αποτελέσουν για τον φιλομαθή ξένο αναγνώστη εναύσματα για διακόσια διαφορετικά ψαξίματα, αν σου αρέσει που έντεχνα το κείμενο προβάλλει την απίστευτη πολυπλοκότητα του πρώτου πολιτισμού που γέννησε με τρόπο εκρηκτικό έναν τέτοιον ωκεανό από ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, μην ασχολείσαι με το κατά πόσο το κείμενο αυτό συγκίνησε το ίδιο άτομα που θεραπεύουν τις θετικές επιστήμες. Είναι φανερό ότι άλλα πράγματα σάς συγκινούν και αποκλείεται να ομονοήσετε.

*Τα κείμενα για την αρχαία Ελλάδα οφείλουν να ικανοποιούν τους κλασικιστές*
Οι ντόπιοι κλασικιστές πρέπει να θεωρηθούν υπεύθυνοι για το χάσμα ανάμεσα στους λεγόμενους αρχαιολάγνους και όσους αγνοούν τα πάντα σχεδόν για την αρχαία Ελλάδα γιατί κάποιοι τους έκαναν να μισήσουν την αρχαιογνωσία. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο κάτι που αγάπησες εσύ να κάνεις και τον άλλο να τ’ αγαπήσει. Ούτε απαραίτητο είναι. Μίλα για την αγάπη σου με τον πιο ερωτιάρικο τρόπο. Κι αν ο τρόπος σου δεν αρέσει στον άλλο, προκάλεσέ τον να μιλήσει κι αυτός με τον δικό του τρόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2014)

Φφφφ! Καλά που δεν πρόλαβα κι εγώ να τοποθετηθώ με την ομάδα των μηχανικών. Έτσι θα παρακολουθήσω το ματσάκι Κλασικού-Πρακτικού με μεγαλύτερη άνεση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2014)

Νόμιζα ότι θα απαντούσες σε εμάς· έτσι δεν είπες; Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποιος εδώ μέσα εξέφρασε ανάγκη κολακευτικών σχολίων και του να απαιτείται η άδειά του για να μιλάνε οι άλλοι για ελληνικό πολιτισμό. Θα έχω άδικο να μιλήσω για τα πέντε πράγματα που έχουν δικαίωμα οι αναγνώστες του άρθρου; Όπως το δικαίωμα να κρίνουν αν το άρθρο είναι ενδιαφέρον και αν έχει καλή παρουσίαση, άσχετα αν γι' αυτό ευθύνεται ο περιορισμός που επιβάλλεται από το θέμα, τον αρχισυντάκτη, τον χώρο ή τον τόπο. Αν ένα συνέδριο έχει ως θέμα "πέντε αράδες για πέντε γνωστά θέματα" τότε δεν θα είναι κανένα συνέδριο της προκοπής και ελπίζω να αναγνωρίζεται σ' εμάς τους υπόλοιπους το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε κριτική ως προς αυτό.

Υπάρχουν όρια και συνθήκες για το πόσο μπορεί να γίνει κάτι εύπεπτο και ζουμερό. Εύπεπτη και ζουμερή ήταν η σειρά _Xena_ (ιδιαζόντως ζουμερή). Υπάρχουν πράγματα που έχουν όριο στο πόσο εύπεπτο οφείλουν να είναι, γιατί από ένα σημείο αραίωσης και πέρα χάνουν τον λόγο ύπαρξής τους και την ταυτότητά τους. Εξαρτάται βέβαια κι απ' το τι θέλεις να πετύχεις. Αν θέλεις να ψυχαγωγήσεις δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το πόσο εύπεπτο θα το κάνεις, αλλά υπάρχουν μέσα που τα καταφέρνουν απείρως καλύτερα (βιβλία, ταινίες, σειρές, κτλ). Αν θέλεις να διδάξεις, οφείλεις να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο.

Επιπροσθέτως, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες, ζουμερές πληροφορίες και εύπεπτα πράγματα σχετικά με τα θέματα που διάλεξε ο καθηγητής. Ε, αυτές δεν τις παρουσίασε. Διάλεξε να γράψει πέντε αράδες για το καθένα, λιγότερα από την εισαγωγή του κάθε αντίστοιχου άρθρου της Wikipedia. Δεν χρειαζόταν να γράψει πραγματεία για το καθένα, θα μπορούσε να αφιερώσει όμως λίγο παραπάνω χώρο κι αν δεν του έφτανε να χωρίσει το άρθρο σε περισσότερα κομμάτια ή να ασχοληθεί με λιγότερα θέματα.

Τέλος, απορώ πού ακριβώς στο άρθρο βρήκες όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις στο τέταρτο σημείο σου. Ποια είναι τα ευρύτερα άγνωστα; Ότι δεν υπήρξε ο Δούρειος Ίππος; Ότι ο Αλέξανδρος κατέκτησε τον μισό -τότε- γνωστό κόσμο; Πού βλέπεις του κόσμου τα στοιχεία στο άρθρο; Όπως είπα, είναι λιγότερα από την εισαγωγή κάθε αντίστοιχου άρθρου της Wikipedia. Χρόνος συγκέντρωσης: 2 λεπτά.

Ακόμη, να απαντήσω σημείο προς σημείο στους "μύθους":

*Σημασία έχει το μέγεθος*
Ναι, έχει μεγάλη σημασία το μέγεθος αν το θέμα που πιάνεις είναι πολύπλευρο, επιστημονικό, έχουν γραφτεί γι' αυτό χιλιάδες πράγματα και έχει χιλιάδες αξιοσημείωτες λεπτομέρειες. Δεν μπορούν όλα τα θέματα να συμπτυχθούν στον ίδιο βαθμό, αλλιώς υποβιβάζεται η σπουδαιότητά τους. Αν δεν έχεις χώρο ή χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με ένα δύσκολο θέμα, καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθείς. Υπάρχουν αντικειμενικά πάρα πολύ δύσκολα θέματα, που απαιτούν ειδικές σπουδές για να τα καταλάβεις. Εκεί επιτρέπεται η εκτεταμένη εκλαΐκευση, αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να φτάνει μέχρι το σημείο πέρα απ' το οποίο το θέμα γίνεται ανούσιο. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, εξαρτάται τι εννοούμε με το "σημασία έχει το μέγεθος". Αν δεν έχει σημασία το μέγεθος, μπορώ να γράψω μια γραμμή; Ποιο είναι τα όρια μεγέθους πάνω και κάτω απ' τα οποία εξυπηρετεί τον σκοπό του το θέμα; Ορίζονται ανάλογα με το θέμα ή όχι;

*Τα κείμενα για την Ελλάδα πρέπει να εγκρίνονται από Έλληνες αναγνώστες*
*Τα κείμενα για την Ελλάδα πρέπει να είναι κολακευτικά για τους Έλληνες*
Φυσικά όχι και κανείς δεν υποστήριξε κάτι τέτοιο.

*Τα κείμενα για την αρχαία Ελλάδα πρέπει να θέλγουν και να τέρπουν τους θεράποντες των θετικών επιστημών*
*Τα κείμενα για την αρχαία Ελλάδα οφείλουν να ικανοποιούν τους κλασικιστές*
Τα κείμενα για οποιοδήποτε θέμα θα πρέπει να πετυχαίνουν τον στόχο τους, μέσα στο πλαίσιο που βρίσκονται. Αν ο στόχος τους είναι το καλαμπούρι, θα πρέπει να προκαλούν γέλιο. Αν ο στόχος τους είναι να παρουσιαστούν άγνωστες πτυχές ενός θέματος, θα πρέπει ο μέσος αναγνώστης πράγματι να μην τις γνωρίζει. Αν ο στόχος είναι να απομυθοποιηθεί κάτι, θα πρέπει να παρέχεις αρκετές και ασφαλείς πληροφορίες.

Πραγματικά, ειδικά γι' αυτό, ρίξε μια ματιά στα άρθρα του Cracked για να δεις την διαφορά μεταξύ εύπεπτης και ζουμερής παρουσίασης και στεγνής παράθεσης πέντε γνωστών πραγμάτων. Και έχε υπόψη ότι αυτό είναι χιουμοριστικό σάιτ.

Ενδεικτικά:
6 ridiculous history myths you probably think are true
5 ridiculous myths you probably believe about the dark ages
5 things you won't believe aren't in the bible

Κι ένα σχετικότερο με το θέμα μας:
5 ridiculous lies you believe about ancient civilizations


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

Απαιτούμενες (ως προκύπτει) διευκρινίσεις:

Το κείμενο για τους πέντε μύθους δεν απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά σε Λεξιλόγους (θα πρέπει να βρείτε ποια σημεία αφορούν Λεξιλόγους) και είναι γραμμένο με διάθεση σε μεγάλο βαθμό χιουμοριστική.
Εξηγώ γιατί δεν θα προσπαθήσω να σας κάνω να αγαπήσετε το κείμενο και δίνω και κάποιους λόγους που άρεσε σε μένα (#4). Κατά τ’ άλλα, κολοκυθοκορφάδες. Το νήμα δεν άνοιξε για να επιδείξει την ομορφιά του κειμένου, αλλά για να κράξει τους διαστρεβλωτές του διαδικτύου. 
Ως προς το «Ποια είναι τα ευρύτερα άγνωστα;», θα σου έδινα άσκηση να βρεις στα 10 σημεία 20 πράγματα που είναι άγνωστα στους αγγλόφωνους και είμαι βέβαιος ότι με κατάλληλο κίνητρο θα τα έβρισκες. Δεν θα το κάνω. Ο τρόπος και μόνο που το κείμενο αντιμετωπίστηκε από κάποιους Έλληνες, δείχνει ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι άγνωστα ακόμα και σε Έλληνες. Ίσως επειδή δεν θέλουν να τα γνωρίζουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2014)

Το ερώτημα είναι ποια είναι άγνωστα στους αγγλόφωνους, όχι στους Έλληνες και δη στους κολλημένους. Με αρκετή προσπάθεια, ίσως έβρισκα 4-5 ψιλοάγνωστα σημεία αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Νομίζω από την μεριά μου το εξάντλησα και ίσως το βασάνισα περισσότερο απ' ό,τι σκόπευα.


----------

